# Rocket R Nine One Steam Wand Issue (or not)



## Rocket1R91 (Aug 27, 2021)

When using the steam wand of the R Nine One, the base of the wand and the surrounding base (where wand connects to machine) is really hot in excess of 75 degrees C. Is this normal? I have asked supplier but yet to get a reply.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rocket1R91 said:


> When using the steam wand of the R Nine One, the base of the wand and the surrounding base (where wand connects to machine) is really hot in excess of 75 degrees C. Is this normal? I have asked supplier but yet to get a reply.


 I don't know the exact design, but, the steam wand should literally be cold unless you drew steam through, which in that case should be warm.

he base will be very hot if you drew steam through, warm otherwise, as there's steam sitting around there, near the tap and, as the base is not insulated, it will get hot by conduction. Hope that helps.

best to get it clarified with the retailer as they know the exact design.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You are passing steam through the pipework and the steam valve (125 deg) the base will heat up, the wan may remain cool if it has a separate liner inside (coolwand)


----------

